# Has anyone tried Jo Malone fragrances?



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 3, 2008)

I was at Nordstrom today and they now have Jo Malone fragrances. I have never smelled these before, and a couple of them I tried today smelled wonderful! They smelled so light and 'clean' and they weren't headache inducing. I especially liked Nectarine Blossom and Honey.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 4, 2008)

i don't even know where to start! i *LOVE* jo malone scents! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they're so light and fresh! her scent combos are just spectacular imo.. my faves are vintage gardenia, white jasmine & mint,  nectarine blossom & honey, nutmeg  & ginger, lime basil & mandarin &  french lime blossom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm kinda psycho about her stuff so the scents i love i have the colognes, body cremes, shower gels, candles and bath soaps


----------



## Meryl (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a few, but my favourite is Orange Blossom.  I also have Black Vetyver Café, Nectarine Blossom and Honey, White Jasmine & Mint and Kohdo Wood. Dark Amber & Ginger Lily is quite nice too.


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 22, 2008)

I just got Orange blossom and Nectarine and honey. I know I look stupid because I go around all day sniffing my wrists....sigh


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2008)

Love the lime basil and mandarin!

If you like the scents - the Jo Malone candles are *amazing*.


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh I LOVE these!!!  They're a bit hard to find (I think in NY here the only places that carry them are Bergdorff's and Bloomingdales) but well worth it!


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 9, 2008)

they are great. Especially if you layer two or there and create your own scent cocktails


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 16, 2008)

I tried them at Nordies.  I LOVE LOVE Orange Blossom!


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Sep 16, 2008)

Really? Jo Malone at Nordies? On one hand I'm thrilled because it means I no longer have to drive 40 minutes to the nearest Saks to get them but at the same time I'm kinda annoyed. I love these scents because they are harder to find so you dont have people around you wearing the exact same perfume like every other Nordstrom run of the mill scent. Call me snobby but I liked being the only one that knew about these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well.


----------



## concertina (Sep 16, 2008)

I adore Jo Malone. I have Orange Blossom and White Jasmine and Mint. I don't know how she does it, but her fragrances are some of the most natural smelling I've ever smelled.


----------



## clamster (Sep 18, 2008)

Orange Blossom is there best seller. Her scents are nice but sooo pricey!! I geuss I am lucky because I have them at Nordstrom and a Jo Malone boutique all in one mall. Valleyfair mall in Santa Clara, CA if anyone's wondering.


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been wearing Honeysuckle and Jasmine for a few years now...been through three bottles of it! My favorites are Honeysuckle and Jasmine, , White Jasmine and Mint, and Vintage Gardenia in that order. I am usually not a floral person at all, but I love all three. They're clean, but not in a laundry detergent-like way. My three year old nephew even told me I smelled good in Honeysuckle and Jasmine!

The rest of them fade into men's cologne type scents on me, but that's just my chemistry.

The thing about her fragrances is that they fade into something completely different once they mix with your chemistry. They really do have to sit for a good hour or so. Do yourself a favor and try some on and then walk away for a while. Whatever you do, don't make a decision right there...you may regret it!


----------



## zoey223 (Nov 28, 2009)

Nectarine Blossom and Jasmine Noir are my favorites.  If you like a scent, get the body cream - the last power is amazing.


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Jan 10, 2010)

My boyfriend bought me a large bottle of Honeysuckle and Jasmine and a small bottle of White Jasmine and Mint and Vanilla and Anise for Christmas. I ran out of H&J a few months ago, put it on and all of a sudden it makes me sneeze! What a bummer!

On the bright side, I fell in love with an Orange Blossom sample that the Jo Malone rep at Bloomies gave me. He happily exchanged my H&J for a bottle of Orange Blossom. The OB smells great combined with WJ&M and VA and all 3 smell great by themselves. 

Vanilla and Anise is new. At first I thought it smelled like root beer on me but, it fades into a wonderful sophisticated, yet delicious scent. My BF goes gaga for it!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (May 31, 2010)

Jo Malone fragrances are beautiful. I love how simple & elegant they are.

The problem is that there are so many to choose from, I want at least 6 of them....

There is a pack of minis that you can buy, but as with most store packs, there are only a couple that I like. Also they don't have a sprayer.


----------



## kc8 (Jun 7, 2010)

Absolutely LOVE Jo Malone perfumes!  Love them all as it's true that when you layer several together, mixed with your chemistry it smells uniquely yours.  I don't have to worry about other people 'smelling' like I do.  Unfortunately for me it's a little bit on the light side so I kinda have to drench myself it it a little to smell it but still LOVE!  Worth the price!


----------



## User38 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am a JM ADDICT


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes I just recieved my first Jo Malone fragrance a couple days ago as a gift from my mom. Blue Agave and Cacao. It's fabulous! I'd always heard of her but never tried it. Luckily we were at Nordstroms at the boutique launch and now we're hooked.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 28, 2011)

i want to try the orange blossom and nectarine and honey!!!


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jul 20, 2011)

They're nice, but_ just_ that, and for the price they should last longer than an hour (but that's my crazy skin chemistry). IMO they're overpriced for such simple scents.


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 22, 2014)

I tried my first Jo Malone fragrances earlier this week while browsing in Saks Fifth Ave. in Beverly Hills. First of all, the counter guy saw me standing at the Armani counter waiting to be helped and said, "Do you need some help, hon?" I told him that I would come over and talk to him while I waited for the Armani guy.

  He was really friendly and very knowledgeable about the products. I smelled several but the one that really got my attention was Peony & Blush Suede. I currently wear Oh, Lola! by Marc Jacobs but am unsatisfied with its lasting power. Since I wear that, I must love peony because JM Peony and Blush Suede was not only lovely, but it was heavier than the too-light Oh, Lola! and lasted much longer.
  Smelling this fragrance and putting it on my skin definitely made me a fan of Jo Malone fragrances and it will absolutely be my next fragrance purchase.

  I got really lucky, the counter guy gave me two samples of perfume and a sample of their best-selling body scrub, which also smells incredibly divine.


----------



## dyingforyou (May 18, 2014)

i've smelled a few of them at work and they do smell amazing. i really want the amber and patchouli one but it's so expensive, i don't think i can shell out that much for a perfume.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

I wish we had the brand here ! Joe Malone perfumes are not available here.  like many other niche brands.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 1, 2014)

I really love the Jo Malone Orange Blossom, but I wish it were a little less strong, just because I work in retail and don't want to offend customers with strong perfumes.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 3, 2014)

Just ordered Pomegranate Noir from Nordstrom. I ordered a bunch of samples from eBay. I want to try blackberry and bay


----------



## Kathniss08 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have not tried Jo Malone Perfumes but I like Chanel, Guess, Yves Saint Laurent, Clinique, Victoria Secret.  But my friend told me that the scent of Jo Malone is very nice.  She is using the Jo Malone "Nutmeg and Ginger Cologne.


----------



## beautycool (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi I love jo malone just since last year  My fav is pommegranate or the peony suede  Love it


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 9, 2015)

My favorite Jo Malone is Vintage Gardenia, which I unfortunately discovered right around when it was discontinued. I definitely have a back up or two of it. Some of her other scents are pretty good, too, and I like that the scents are intended to be layers to create a custom experience, as her fragrances tend to feel a little simple for me otherwise. Beautiful, but a little plain.


----------



## beautycool (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi I really want to get the macoroon candle   I have the limited edition candle I cannot remember what the smell is now lol It's the orange yellowey label limited ed that's just come out in jan I think or feb )))I really want to get a few samples from somewhere as usually don't go to the shops unless hubby takes me now  Anyhows when in duty free the other week  I was smelling them all lol Trying to with what little time we had left to get our plane  Oh there was a black label candle that I really liked rose something   It smelt really nice


----------



## sofiebeauty (Mar 13, 2015)

Many of Jo Malone's scents can be blended in order to create a more unique, personalized fragrance. Grapefruit is a great staple for this, especially if you like citrus top and middle notes.


----------

